# Visa entry date



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Good morning Legalman,

I have a question concerning the entry date on issued visas espacially concerning long term visas like work visa in South Africa.

An official told me that everyone has to present themselves at the port of entry exactly on the entry date written on the issued visa, otherwise they get rejected by the official. Would like to know how true this is, and if it is true is there like a grace period for one to present himself at the port of entry? Please advise on this issue.

Hope my question is clear enough...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

backlight said:


> Good morning Legalman,
> 
> I have a question concerning the entry date on issued visas espacially concerning long term visas like work visa in South Africa.
> 
> ...


I know I am not LegalMan but are you asking if your visa is stamped for example Jan 2, 2015 you have to arrive in South Africa on Jan 2, 2015? 
Not unless something has changed I haven't heard of this.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

backlight said:


> Good morning Legalman,
> 
> I have a question concerning the entry date on issued visas espacially concerning long term visas like work visa in South Africa.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not true. Enter and exit anytime while the visa is valid and under the visa's conditions.


----------

